# Audio clip editor for layering sounds



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of a audio program that will layer (not merge) one audio clip on another? I want to overlay Dead Men Tell No Tales, Hoist The Colours and 'Pirates Life For Me, over an ocean waves clip. I usually use Nero Wave Editor and Goldwave but neither layers tracks. Anyone know how, or what to use?

Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I do that with the "Sound Recorder" that comes free with MS Home.
Find it under "Start", "All Programs", "Accessories" and "Entertainment". It is wav only also.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

OMG!!! It works perfectly!! I cant believe it was in XP the whole time! And I thot some expensive program was needed! This is terrific, thanks Halloweiner! You rock!

I'll post the finished product for anyone's use!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. I never knew about for about 2 years after getting XP myself.


----------



## peterferguson (Feb 12, 2021)

Try this Add music to video easily and quickly – Free video editor | Crello program that helps to add audio to video, I edited a lot of my video with this prog. Plus, you do it online and very quickly.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Cakewalk by Bandlab is now free.


----------



## 805Pirate (Nov 25, 2020)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> OMG!!! It works perfectly!! I cant believe it was in XP the whole time! And I thot some expensive program was needed! This is terrific, thanks Halloweiner! You rock!
> 
> I'll post the finished product for anyone's use!


How did the finished product sound?


----------

